# Chefs Choice Meat Slicer



## Dabutcher (May 24, 2022)

Morning everyone , Im in the market for a meat slicer and hear chefs choice mentioned quite a bit . Will the slicer get through summer sausage or canadian bacon without the blade stopping . I just dont want the motor to struggle and get fat melt trying to get through the meat . Maybe you guys have good experience with others . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated . Have a great safe holiday . Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (May 24, 2022)

I have a chef choice. Has worked flawless. Motor never bogs. Cuts beautifully. Gonna put mine to work on a slab of bacon this afternoon


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> Morning everyone , Im in the market for a meat slicer and hear chefs choice mentioned quite a bit . Will the slicer get through summer sausage or canadian bacon without the blade stopping . I just dont want the motor to struggle and get fat melt trying to get through the meat . Maybe you guys have good experience with others . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated . Have a great safe holiday . Thanks


I have a Chef's Choice 615 using the serrated blade 99% of the time.

I've done plenty of bacon, sandwich meat (homemade bologna, summer sausages, etc.), and even brisket flat pastrami.  It has never seemed to bog down, slow, or show any performance issues.

It has no issue AND it is very easy to clean.  Most of it can go in the dish washer and I can get my finger into any major crevace to clean out the base unit.  A cutip can get anywhere to clean any part of the base unit. 

It should do what you want. Enjoy! :)


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 24, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> Morning everyone , Im in the market for a meat slicer and hear chefs choice mentioned quite a bit . Will the slicer get through summer sausage or canadian bacon without the blade stopping . I just dont want the motor to struggle and get fat melt trying to get through the meat . Maybe you guys have good experience with others . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated . Have a great safe holiday . Thanks


i bought a LEM slicer because it was the only one I could find came with a standard blade and a serrated blade. it's a couple years old and still doing fine. I have yet to use the serrated blade.
mostly slicing pork bellies for bacon and I around or prime rib chunks for a sandwich slices. don't know the model number but it was in the same price range as all the Cabela's in Chef choice


----------



## Nefarious (May 24, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> Morning everyone , Im in the market for a meat slicer and hear chefs choice mentioned quite a bit . Will the slicer get through summer sausage or canadian bacon without the blade stopping . I just dont want the motor to struggle and get fat melt trying to get through the meat . Maybe you guys have good experience with others . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated . Have a great safe holiday . Thanks


Which model are you thinking of, i'm about to pull the trigger on the 615A.


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> Maybe you guys have good experience with others


Cabela's branded Nesco FS-250 
180 watt motor 
8.7 " hollow ground blade . 
Cleans up in minutes . 
Fantastic slicer .


----------



## GrumpyGriller (May 24, 2022)

I also have the Nesco FS-250 - got it at Bed Bath & Beyond for $69.  It's certainly not a commercial quality, but I use it for slicing roast beef, cheeses, potatoes, and beef for jerky.  Easy cleanup and the serrated blade has been fine for everything, including bread.


----------



## old sarge (May 24, 2022)

CC slicers are popular.  The only advice I can offer is to let the slicer do the work; don't force it. Nice easy feeding into the blade and you will be fine. In addition to the CC line, LEM and Nesco have a good reputation.


----------



## jcam222 (May 24, 2022)

Great value and highly functional.


----------



## Dabutcher (May 25, 2022)

Thanks for all the help , l dont think I can go wrong any of those.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2022)

I have a CC also & just sold my big commercial 12” slicer, because we use the CC most of the time. Never had it bog down yet. Another trick you can use to make slicing easier is to partially freeze the meat before slicing.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (May 25, 2022)

CC 630 owner. (Don't make anymore)
 615 would be a very good choice.


----------



## jrt13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Chefs choice 615a or chefs choice 667, both are comparable in price, seems the 667 is a better model with the shapener built in


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2022)

jrt13 said:


> Chefs choice 615a or chefs choice 667, both are comparable in price, seems the 667 is a better model with the shapener built in


667 Is a 10” blade instead of 7” too.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 25, 2022)

jrt13 said:


> Chefs choice 615a or chefs choice 667, both are comparable in price, seems the 667 is a better model with the shapener built in


Hi there and welcome!
Be sure to check if you can get replacement blades and such for a 667.  I chose a 615 over a higher model number because there was no part support.
Just a little bit of info to consider :)


----------



## jrt13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Are blades not that common to find?  How often would it need to be replaced seeing as it has the sharpening stone?


----------



## jrt13 (Oct 25, 2022)

I think I am going to pass on the 667, the stories about cleaning it are a nightmare.  I wanted this mostly for the sharpening stone.  I would like something of the same quality though.  Any recommendations?


----------



## tallbm (Oct 25, 2022)

jrt13 said:


> Are blades not that common to find?  How often would it need to be replaced seeing as it has the sharpening stone?


I haven't checked recently but the blades that fit the 610 and 615 and other parts are common.  Other models not so much.


jrt13 said:


> I think I am going to pass on the 667, the stories about cleaning it are a nightmare.  I wanted this mostly for the sharpening stone.  I would like something of the same quality though.  Any recommendations?


The 615 cleanup is a breeze!  It's all dishwasher safe except the base unit lol.
Also I think you can buy and add a sharpener to the 615 model but double check me on that.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 26, 2022)

Check the slicers at LEM. They have a couple that are fairly inexpensive, one is belt driven with 2 blades.  They also have the larger and. heavier slicers.  Pretty good selection for those who have ruled out the chefs choice slicers.





						Meat Slicers | LEM Products
					

Take your meat processing to the next level and cut your work in half with meat slicers from LEM Products. Choose from a variety of LEM products that fit your meat slicing needs.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 26, 2022)

Keep an eye out for commercial stuff being sold off for one reason or another. I got my Chefmate by Globe for $200. It's a 10" blade with only the blade ring exposed, very low drag. It slices see-thru pastrami and I bet it would slice a tree limb.


----------



## jrt13 (Oct 26, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Check the slicers at LEM. They have a couple that are fairly inexpensive, one is belt driven with 2 blades.  They also have the larger and. heavier slicers.  Pretty good selection for those who have ruled out the chefs choice slicers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, I ordered a cuisinart and the 615, if i dont like them I will send them back and look for something else, i will keep that site in mind.

Thanks


----------



## jrt13 (Oct 26, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> Keep an eye out for commercial stuff being sold off for one reason or another. I got my Chefmate by Globe for $200. It's a 10" blade with only the blade ring exposed, very low drag. It slices see-thru pastrami and I bet it would slice a tree limb.


I seen one today, its a globe , she did not know the model number as it was not on the lable.  It was 7 years old.  She wants 200 for it, it didnt look like it was in great shape though.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 27, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Check the slicers at LEM. They have a couple that are fairly inexpensive, one is belt driven with 2 blades.  They also have the larger and. heavier slicers.  Pretty good selection for those who have ruled out the chefs choice slicers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really like my LEM. came with t...m LEM. beat the hell out of $3K for a hobart.


----------



## clifish (Dec 10, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Check the slicers at LEM. They have a couple that are fairly inexpensive, one is belt driven with 2 blades.  They also have the larger and. heavier slicers.  Pretty good selection for those who have ruled out the chefs choice slicers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone with the LEM 7.5" SKU: R1381 belt driven slicer?  is it easy to clean and functions well?


----------



## old sarge (Dec 10, 2022)

I am not aware of anyone with the LEM 7 1/2 but here is a link to a member with the belt drive 8 1/ inch and he says it works well. Hope it helps.





						LEM 8.5 inch Mighty bite slicer
					

Good morning folks! I'm being told that Santa is getting me a new slicer. And I believe it's the LEM 8.5 inch belt driven mighty bite slicer. Anyone here have one? It comes with both blades. And looks well made from what I could tell from pics and feedback. Any input would be appreciated.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 11, 2022)

I have the ELM model 1240 Mighty bite 8 1/2" slicer. bought it because it came with 2 blades. I don't know how long ago... t least 2 years. great for bacon, sliced roast beef nd all. I treat it gently and don't overheat it by letting it cool every few minutes.       They are all a bi$%ch to clean
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
n.


----------

